# Poster Leopard gecko Morph



## kanjob (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys I'm David, I'm Italian and I'm new.
I follow you for a long and I want to show you the result of my project:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It's a poster that shows all basic morphs of leopard geckos in Italian and English version.
Thanks again all those who have worked with me and helped me to finish it.
Finally, after many months of work, it is printing and ready to be shipped for those interested 

I'm already working on other posters with Linebreed and Combos.
I leave you my website where you can find more information KanJob Reptiles - KanJob Reptiles

Sorry for my english wrong 
Best regards
Davide


----------



## TTYY (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice job:2thumb:


----------



## kanjob (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks you TTYY


----------

